# EURO RAFT? (Inflatable canoe)



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

Anyone ever seen or know anything about these things? It is similar to a SOAR inflatable, but I can't find anything online. 

Thanks!


----------



## ski_it (Aug 27, 2015)

Try Rob Fin made in CZ


----------



## ski_it (Aug 27, 2015)

Paddled both a SOAR (16) and Rob Fin (Yukon 16) on extended trips. Find the Fin behaves more like a canoe. Fin is dryer ride for sure, the self bailing mechanisms are very different.

Only place I've seen the Fin's is out of Whitehorse Yukon.


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

OK, I finally got my hands on this "boat". Looks like it's actual name is Euro craft. Has anybody ever seen one of these things?? It has leaffield 7 valves on it , With two chambers for the tubes and one for the floor. How do you add pictures? I can't figure it out.


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

It looks like a Grabner "Outside" model. European company. Google Grabner Inflatables.


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks like your dog doesn't like it and wants to bite it in that first pic.

I'd imagine it would be super easy to taco around anything.


----------



## Ever_Cat (Jan 20, 2009)

From the logo I think it is EuroCraft. Looks like this is now part of Nufox (Eurocraft inflatables - now part of Nufox. - Nufox). Looks like an interesting company.


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

https://www.grabner.com/en/boats/white-water/outside/


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

https://www.grabner.com/en/boats/white-water/outside/outside-20th-anniversary/#c12713


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

So why are you going with an IC? Tight water, other reasons? The Soars always looked interesting. 
That boat has some Mad Rocker!!


----------



## MountainVisions (Jan 6, 2017)

Wow, that's an interesting boat. I'm interested to hear your thoughts on it when you get it in the water. 

I have a SOAR S10... Got a screaming deal on it (like the sort of deal you think doesn't happen). But it's a nightmare in wind. Not quite sure how I like it. I do like I can fly with it (40lbs and change). It's construction is solid (although I did put a hole in it first time I used it, sharp rock, low water, over inflated... Perfect storm). I use it like a canoe, because I'm a canoeist, but some folks use double blades and sit on the floor. The tubes, I think, are a bit bigger than an IK...but I'm not 100% sure. It definitely seems deeper and designed to sit on seat or kneel. 

I think the bigger ones would be more fun/stable and perhaps less prone to wind.

At this point, I need more time in it before I can really comment on it. I think it could be fun loaded down with overnight gear with the 450lb capacity. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

Honestly, the boat found me. I got a good deal on it and couldn’t say no (11% of the new purchase if I could even find one). Nothing wrong with adding a new craft to the quiver (I have a SOAR paddlecat ducky too). Functionally it will be good for Low water Ark trips and some hike in/out trips I have been eye balling. Yes, it definitely has some stupid rocker!


----------

